# wo werden applets genau gespeichert?



## andreas75 (22. Aug 2004)

hallo!
also applets werden doch lokal gespeichert, oder? aber wo genau, kann kein file finden, oder suche ich am falschen ort? ich möchte mir den code eines applets angucken.

vielen dank!


----------



## foobar (22. Aug 2004)

Das ist bei jedem Browser und Betriebssystem unterschiedlich. Werf mal einen Blick in die Einstellungen deines Browsers, da kannst du dann das Verzeichnis angeben. 
Ein Applet runterladen geht aber auch einfacher:
Lass dir den Quellcode der Htmlseite anzeigen in die das Applet eingebunden ist. Kopiere den Namen des Applets und gegebenenfalls den Pfad in die Zwischenablage. Ffüge das ganze in die Adressleiste deines Browsers und sende die Anfrage ab. Jetzt kannst du das Applet an einer beliebigen Stelle auf deinem Rechner abspeichern.
HTH


----------



## andreas75 (22. Aug 2004)

geht bei mir leider nicht, kommt dann ein fehler. warscheinlihc ist der server geschützt, sodass das applet nur ausgeführt werden kann, nicht aber die source geladen werden kann, oder was meint ihr?


danke


----------



## foobar (22. Aug 2004)

Dem Server ist es egal ob du das Applet implizit durch die Htmlseite oder explizit aufrufst. An die sourcen kommst du sowieso nicht. Dafür mußt du das Applet schon dekompilieren. Sag mal die URL dann lad ich dir das Applet und dekompiliere es.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Aug 2004)

Poste bitte mal den URL zur HTML-Seite mit dem Applet, dann können wir Dir sagen, wie Du an den Bytecode kommst.


----------



## andreas 75 (22. Aug 2004)

danke für das interesse. also das mit dem decompilieren wäre ja noch das kleinste problem.
bin mir aber nicht mal sicher, ob es sich überhaupt um ein applet handelt. die html site ist

http://www.hta-be.bfh.ch/~amrhein/AlgoData/index.html

mich würden die Lösungen interessieren.. (keine angst, ich kenne den verfasser, er wird mir nicht böse sein, könnte ihn auch über email für das passwort fragen..)

vielen dank!


----------



## andreas 75 (22. Aug 2004)

sorrry, ein detail, wollte noch erwähnen, dass micht die lösungen zu Übung 5: Bäume interessieren würden.


----------



## foobar (23. Aug 2004)

Ich kann auf der Seite kein Applet erkennen. Was genau willst du denn machen? Möchtest du die Passwortabfrage umgehen?


----------



## andreas 75 (23. Aug 2004)

ja, genau. ich möchte auf Uebung 5 : Bäume gehen, und dann dort die Lösungen anschauen. ist das irgendwie möglich? die adresse der Lösungen ist http://www.hta-be.bfh.ch/~amrhein/AlgoData/Uebung5/Loesungen,
aber diese page kann ich nicht mit einem editor öffnen, nehme mal an das kann man prinzipiell nicht. kann mir jemand sagen wieso nicht?


----------



## foobar (23. Aug 2004)

Du kannst die Seite nicht sehen, weil das Verzeichnis respektive die Datei mit einem Htaccess-Passwortschutz versehen ist.


----------



## andreas 75 (24. Aug 2004)

ach so. und das ist unmöglich zu umgehen? resp. wie schwer?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Aug 2004)

Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass Du die dortigen Aufgaben zu C++ lösen möchtest, bzw. die Lösungen erhalten willst, ohne die Aufgaben selbst zu lösen.

Wenn das so ist, bist Du hier doppelt falsch.
Wenn Du die Lösungen willst, lerne doch einfach C++.
Und der Passwortschutz wurde weder mit Java noch mit JavaScript programmiert.
Das ist, wie foobar schon sagte, eine Möglichkeit des Datenschutzes (.htaccess), der direkt vom Server angeboten wird. htaccess ist quasi nicht zu knacken. Das Passwort wird verschlüsselt meist in einer Datenbank gespeichert.
Sieht also schlecht aus.


----------



## andreas75 (24. Aug 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass Du die dortigen Aufgaben zu C++ lösen möchtest, bzw. die Lösungen erhalten willst, ohne die Aufgaben selbst zu lösen.
> 
> Wenn das so ist, bist Du hier doppelt falsch.
> Wenn Du die Lösungen willst, lerne doch einfach C++.
> ...



 ich programmiere seit 2 jahren hauptberuflich c++ nur so nebenbei...
 interessierte mich nur neulich intensiver fürs hacken, deshalb nahm es mich wunder, ob diese seiten sicher gemacht sind, und wie es funktionniert. ok besten dank an alle für die hilfe!

gruss andreas


----------

